# Rental Suburban Melbourne, Coming Home.



## OraPopo (May 6, 2017)

I have been living overseas for the past 3 years, I was meant to go back early March 2020 but things didn't go as planned due to pandemic. The situation over is kinda fluctuates and uncertain, therefore I am planning to go back to Australia with my family. I had been living in melbourne's norther suburbs before I went overseas, I was hoping to find some information or help here in regards to rental property before arrival. if anyone have some kind information related or know a property being rent out, it would be a great help.

*Thanks heaps in advance guys*

Abs


----------

